# Best macro Split for fat loss



## SGD5891 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi people, New to this Forum and looking for advice on the best macro split to accelerate fat loss. Currently im about 85kg morning weight with about 17-18% BodyFat. This is a estimate by using scales in my gym so its not a 100% accurate reading. My main goal is too drop to as low BF as possible while trying to maintain strength and possibly gain it. i have worked out my macros online and would be appreciative of any advice iffy going wrong somewhere as the nutrition side is deaf not my strong side. especially as with a lot of people i love all kinds of food ESPECIALLY junk lol.

Here is what my Daily Macros Split looks like:
Low Carb High Fat Diet

191lbs x 14 = 2674 Calories per day 20C/40P/40F Macro Split

P = 267g x4kcal = 1068 kcal
F = 1070 calories /9 =119g
C = 536 calories /4 = 134g

(C = 134g / P = 267 / F = 119g)

1. C = 50g / P = 45g / F = 24g 
200cal 180cal 214cal = 594 calories

2. C = 11g / P = 45g / F = 24g
44cal 180cal 214cal = 438calories

3. C = 11g / P = 45g / F = 24g
44cal 180cal 214cal = 438 calories

4. C = 11g / P = 45g / F = 24g
44cal 180cal 214cal = 438 calories

5. C = 50g / P = 45g / F = 0g
200cal 180cal 0cal = 380 calories

6. C = 0g / P = 45g / F = 24g
0cal 180cal 214cal = 394 calories

I have attached my meals from myfitnesspal app.

As i said before any info is much appreciated as I'm relatively new to the whole macros thing.....


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

You've set your diet out well. Calories are king when it comes to fat loss. So, first thing is make sure you are in a deficit. Secondly, if the lower carb route doesn't work well for you with energy levels then by all means switch your ratios around, to a more conventional 40p/40c/20f. There is no "best" macro split, it is what works best for you and your lifestyle.

Get some red meat in there too.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> As long as the food you're inputting is correct (to the label) - it's pretty basic. If you're losing weeight too fast, up cals, if you're losing too slow drop cals, if you're not losing anything, drop. etc etc.
> 
> I don't like ratios, personally. Can skew things more than the basic recommendations below (due to bodyweight)
> 
> ...


You aware of this http://www.jissn.com/content/pdf/s12970-015-0100-0.pdf


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> What part do you mean specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was on Kratos. The protein intake...

And bodyrecomposition, but you are banned from there lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Ah ok i see, Tiago posted it on kratos. I dont really understand it tbh. it doesnt say what they did diet wise? like im confused were they in a surplus or a deficit or is it unknown lol Tiago wrote on Kratos it wasnt controlled so I assume it was just everyone eating randomly but with higher protein?


I'm not getting your quotes btw ???

It doesn't appear that controlled tbh, Higher protein (HP) group were in calorie surplus. Normal protein (NP) group were significantly above baseline for protein

Results implied the HP group had had increase in lbm/decrease in bf%. When combined with heavy resistance training.


----------



## SGD5891 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You've set your diet out well. Calories are king when it comes to fat loss. So, first thing is make sure you are in a deficit. Secondly, if the lower carb route doesn't work well for you with energy levels then by all means switch your ratios around, to a more conventional 40p/40c/20f. There is no "best" macro split, it is what works best for you and your lifestyle.
> 
> Get some red meat in there too.


Thanks for quick reply mate, really appreciate the advice, i forgot to mention, i workout atleast 6 days a week for just over hour each night, just weight training as i also cycle to and from work 6 days a week at 10 miles a day. So im hoping im getting enough cardio in, if not too much??? Also im hoping that im in deficit as i havent workout out my TDE but i will monitor my weight iver next few weeks and more importantly the mirror should let me know how im doing lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I must admit having switched to a higher protein than the recommended 1g/lb I have upped calories and have been leaning off also so I'd say for me there's something in a higher protein diet, I'm currently 40c/35p/25f and not gaining weight apart from if I deviate from the planned macros like if I go out with the missus somewhere... I'm troughing 3k cals and not gaining weight, gonna up it in a week to 3200 and see where the scales go...

i was eating 2750 with the macros listed by Tommy, and didn't gain or lose weight either, regardless of what a study says I feel better and fuller in both body and mind with the higher protein and more calories and that's what matters to me, it's my take on it and what works for me, everybody is different so I figure studies can only go so far...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For cutting normally recommended protein intake is higher than bulking, with Eric Helms suggesting 1 to 1.4 g/lb (3g/kg) IIRC. That said, I'd not seen the study Dark Sim posted above, and from a quick skim the results seem a little surprising so I need to find time to read it properly.


----------



## SGD5891 (Oct 20, 2015)

Im more concerned at wether my fat intake is too high and carbs too low. Protein i think you ALWAYS need at least 35-40% and yes rightly so bit higher for cutting. As everybody's body adapts differently i will just have to wait and see and maybe tweak it a bit once i know how my body is responding. This is my first attempt at dieting while calculating MACROS. Every other diet I've tried has involved just counting calories. Also i never ate regularly enough i could go 6-8 hours at work and not eat and then eat 2 chocolate bars and fizzy drink lol. Now I'm learning the nutrition side its interesting to see what results i will see as I'm really happy with the training side of things.....

Thanks again Info much appreciated


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

There's another study I've seen where people were overfed 800 cals from protein (extra 200g a day) and there was no difference in fat mass. After reading that, I took on Lyle McDonald's recommendation of 1.5g/lb for assisted people, and have noticed only positive effects.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Calorie deficit


----------

